# Great O scale figures



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

I don't know if you all are aware of this, but the Heroclix figures are O scale. I just bought two boxes worth this weekend and they work great for a crowd scene I wanted. Obviously, there are many strange ones, but I was surprised at how many were normal human-looking.


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

It’s nice to find O scale figures that are different than the ones you see all the time. I’ve got some different figures...the Simpsons, Clue game figures, Harry Potter. Thanks for posting. The Orville figures might just end up on my platform.


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

They got Orville figures?


----------

